# Esquema ascensor



## Diodo_loco (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola! Estoi haciendo un proyecto de un ascensor y en un principio me complique poniendo un relé convinandolo con otro circuito con 555 y un led.En fin. Necesito que me echeis un cable.

A lo que voi una fuente de alimentacion a 12v, un motor, dos finales de carrera y un conmutador.  El ascensor bajaría o subiría tacando el final de carrera abriendo el circuito.

Espero que me entendierais! GRACIAS !!!! UN SALUDOOO!!


----------



## Twan (Dic 26, 2006)

Por que no intentas programando un pic?, el 16f84a es super sensillo de programar y manipular visitate esta página http://www.todopic.com.ar/pbp_sp.html#NDP a lo mejor ya haz trabajado con pic, pero desde cuando los conocí que me han alivianado bastante la pega..



_____________________________
Fuerza para crear.


----------



## Diodo_loco (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola Twan!! Muchas gracias pero queria hacero muy simple para controlarlo con un conmutador y esos dos finales de carrera.un SALUDOO!!!


----------



## thors (Dic 27, 2006)

Diodo loco ( que buen nombre ¡¡)

tienes que fabricar dos controles que puedan retenerse  .. pueden ser flip flop o por reles ....un control seria para subir y el FC. superior lo detiene y logico el otro control seria para bajar y el FC inferior lo detiene ...
esto es lo mas simple y es usado en montacargas ( ascensor para cargas) de 2 niveles 

si necesitas mas niveles estamos obligados a usar un elemento de control mas inteligente para resolver todas los llamados de ascensor y fallas que pueden ocurrir 
..estamos hablando de una pic que es la mas econmica y sencilla de trabajar


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 27, 2006)

mi consejo es el siguiente:
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/ascensor/ascensor.htm
puede que te sirva, incluso con buenas modificaciones podrias hacerlo para varios pisos, ese es solo para dos


----------



## nsblenin (Ene 14, 2008)

hola. tengo que hacer un proyecto para el instituto sobre control de motores dc. he pensado que puedo hacer un ascensor y me gustaria que tuviera unos 3 o 4 pisos. que tenga 4 botones y que cuando apretes al 4 vaya al 4 y que cuando apretes al 2 baje hasta el piso 2. aver si alguien puede ayudarme. gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola 
creo que lo mas facil sera que utilices un microcontrolador,por ejemplo el 16f84.
Deveras de generar sobre el programa todas las combinaciones posibles. ejemplo:

si pulso en la segunda planta: si la cabina esta en el 1º piso entonces sube. Si la cabina esta en la tercera planta entonces baja.

Para saber en que planta esta la cabina puedes utilizar interruptores magneticos.

YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor de 5 plantas controlada por un microcontrolador pic 16f84A[/quote]

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2008)

Algo como para ir mirando 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/resolver-practica-lcd-pic16f84-5128/
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/ascensor/ascensor.htm


----------



## nsblenin (Ene 15, 2008)

gracias. lo de crear programas en el pic esta muy bien pero me parece complicado.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2008)

hola

tengo diseñado el proyecto de un ascensor de 8 plantas realizado  integramente con  puertas logicas.

No lo tengo metido en el ordenador. Mas concretamente se encuentra en el baul de los recuerdos. 
En el caso de que te interese, indicalo en el post y en menos de una semana lo preparo y lo subo.

Recuerdo que cuando estaba realizando este proyecto, habia dias que estando en la cama intentando dormir, me venia alguna idea sobre como realizar el esquema, y me ponia a dibujar el circuito.Dicho proyecto lo realice incluso con el montaje de una maqueta.  Este proyecto tiene ya mas de 20 años. Se puede realizar de las plantas que uno quiera, no tiene limite, solo es cuestion de meterle mas componentes

Espero noticias.
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 20, 2008)

hola
Parece que nsblenin ha desertado, pero bueno acabo de subir el proyecto de un ascensor de 8 plantas que realice como proyecto de final de curso. 
Puede que a alguien le sea de utilidad

http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensor.htm

saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 20, 2008)

los ascensores modernos, ya tienen un autómata integrado en el propio variador de velocidad del motor, lo digo como anécdota, enchufas el pc al variador le metes el soft conectas los sensores, motor, frenos  y listo... 

(un consejo hay seguridades que le puedes poner por soft a un ascensor, por ejemplo programarle que si en un tiempo determinado no ha alcanzado la planta deseada se pare, baje a la primera planta y suene una alarma remota... otra es poner un sensor acelerometro, si el ascensor va a una velocidad mayor de la adecuada para y activa los frenos de seguridad....)


----------



## donovan666 (Jun 27, 2008)

holas
tambien me anime a armar este ascensor pero tengo una duda sobre la alimentacion del motor
¿esta debe ser independiente ? ..

http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensor.htm 

gracias


----------



## pepechip (Jun 28, 2008)

Cuando yo realice ese circuito utilice la misma fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## Sendo (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola, la mejor menera de hacer una maqueta de un ascensor , es con un miniautomata como por ejemplo el logo de siemens o el alpha de mitsubishi, te tienes que rallar un poquito, ( pero no mucho) en crear el programa y luego es nada mas que conectar entradas y salidas.


----------



## Deme (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola a todos! Diseñar un sistama de ascensor con microcontraador es sencillo y mas versatil. Pero si necesitan tener una idea de como lograrlo con circuitos logicos : Aqui les tengo parte de mi proyecto que entregue en la vocacional en cuarto semestre.
Funciona con push boton y es de tres pisos y planta baja. 
Si tienen dudas o comentarios escriban.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> tengo diseñado el proyecto de un ascensor de 8 plantas realizado  integramente con  puertas logicas.
> 
> ...



A mi me interesa!


----------



## pepechip (Ago 6, 2009)

Elosciloscopio, un poco mas arriba ya puse el link de donde esta colocado el proyecto del ascensor.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Gracias, eso es lo que venia buscando...
Pero el esquema esta muy chiquito


----------



## christianandres (Sep 30, 2009)

hola como estan, yo diseñe el circuito de un ascensor solo con puertas logicas , me costo mucho pero lo puse acer


----------



## Aldus (Nov 5, 2009)

cristianandres.. como hiciste la tabla de verdad y cuantos pisos....? me podrias ayudar con eso gracias....


----------



## nikcdan (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro no acudo mucho a este foro pero siempre me fue de gran utilidad me dedico a la electronica por vocacion la mecha es q*UE* trabajo en los ascensores y mi primer controlador fue con compuertas logicas... funciono muy sencillo pero no tiene sentido te doy unas pistas para q*UE* lo hagas o te paso el programa ... como todos saben un pic sirbe para sumar o restar etc etc  en definitiba con una simple cuenta sabes a donde tiene q*UE* ir el ascensor por ej. esta en el piso 3 y lo llaman del piso 1 entonces hacemos 3-1= 2 dos en este caso es el numero de pisos q*UE* tiene q*UE* moverse en este caso el 2 es positivo eso te dice q*UE* tiene q*UE* bajar otro ejemplo seria q*UE* el ascensor este en el piso 1 y lo llamen del 3 seria 1-3= -2  el menos indica q*UE* sube y el dos la cantidad de pisos q*UE* tiene q*UE* subir... el mas o menos lo sabes con el bit carri de 8 bits  y despues de eso te queda restar tu resultado pones la bandera z atenta si es 0 significa q*UE* el ascensor llego a su piso. espero q*UE* les sirba les paso el programa pero a veces es bueno desarrollarse en estos temas 
saludos NIKO


----------



## victorhoffman (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola, yo fabrico ascensores pero de enserio, alguna duda pregunta que te informo


----------



## nikcdan (Abr 30, 2010)

jaja muchas gracias yo tambien me dedico a lo mismo en q*UÉ* empresa trabajas??


----------



## victorhoffman (May 1, 2010)

En metalurgica nicolas maria, le hacemos las cabinas exclusivamente para canabal, y corte y plegado para GYT acsensores avellaneda, maldatec la plata, y un par mas, tambien hacemos las arcatas y otras cosas, vos estas en mendoza haciendo esto?


----------



## tesla (May 14, 2010)

Tengo un pequeño proyecto de un ascensor de 3 pisos con logica cableada que quiero implementar a pequeña escala para ver como va pues en la simulacion va Ok, necesito la ayuda de uds para saber como podria hacerlo pues no se como empezar, como es un ascensor necesitare obviamente un motor pero como quiero hacerlo a pequeña escala solo necesito una con baja potencia y no se si AC (monofasico o trifasico) o DC y en vez de finales de carrera podria usar sensores capacitivos o inductivos la verdad casi todo lo que tengo es mas teorico que practico, si hay algun punto que se me ha pasado me gustaria que me ayuden y me pregunten para poder avanzar, este proyecto lo he hecho en logica cableada.


----------



## nikcdan (May 16, 2010)

si lo estoy haciendo en mendoza muy parecido a lo que haces vos.... tesla me parece muy bueno tu emprendimiento... si ya tenes el control es obvio que ya tenes diseñado tu sistema de sensores normalmente se utilizan resuichs... los cuales pueden ser normal abierto o normal cerrado y cambian de estado al pasar por un iman... los finales de carrera por lo general se utilizan para casos de emergencia ...es decir que el control falle... que no nivele en le lugar correcto etc... te recomiendo para una maqueta un motor de cc es mas facil y hace un PWM para simular las entradas en baja es decir las 2 velocidades del recorrido suerte y espero que te sirva de algo


----------



## diero (Ago 25, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> hola
> 
> tengo diseñado el proyecto de un ascensor de 8 plantas realizado  integramente con  puertas logicas.
> 
> ...







hola que tal me interesa mucho tus apuntes sobre el ascensor, mi interes es muy importante debido a que tengo que entregar un proyecto de ascensor de 3 plantas y tengo tres meses; igual mi peor traba es en la construcion de la maqueta.... Desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda...saludos


----------

